# Knee wraps



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Can anyone recommend any knee wraps? And preferably a supplier that will do an order for some over the internet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont use a belt, straps or wraps.

Sorry Big.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I dont use a belt, straps or wraps.
> 
> Sorry Big.


Thats cause you dont go heavy enough..........lol


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

hey big,

try these links

www.auravita.com/products/AURA/MAXM11210.asp

www.1getfit.com/product.phtml/prod190/

not sure how good they are or if they are what your after!!


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

inzernet.com, best in the world.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

try www.titansupport.com and get the black with the blue stripe there the best for money!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol winger!!!

email jame titor he'll tell u everythin u need to know about straps and wraps! 

dont use em myself either....just a belt for me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> lol winger!!!
> 
> email jame titor he'll tell u everythin u need to know about straps and wraps!
> 
> dont use em myself either....just a belt for me


  .............................haa haaaa

Class bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> lol winger!!!
> 
> email jame titor he'll tell u everythin u need to know about straps and wraps!
> 
> dont use em myself either....just a belt for me


Jame titor.....................lol.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

as dk said, titansupport.com.

got mine on order, the 2.5m THP+****load of other stuff. fookers have a delay ATM though, 4-6 weeks, so i might actually not get them in time


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

either that or pullumsports.co.uk

or even hardcore sports. the chaps name is Owain Kite and is knowledgable as knowledable can be. you can mail him on [email protected]


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i know there is a store called Lidl in the uk that had some offers for "cheap and cheerful" wraps. they had kne wraps, wrist wraps and anckle wraps for £1.49 each (i think)


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

the best wraps on the market are the red and black knee wrap by inzer, next to that I would say titan are good.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I was bored. Inzer


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry for hijacking 

Got my wraps today, anyone know how to wrap a knee??? lol. If it matters I am protecting a torn ACL and medial meniscus (due for removal APril).

thanks

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Sorry for hijacking
> 
> Got my wraps today, anyone know how to wrap a knee??? lol. If it matters I am protecting a torn ACL and medial meniscus (due for removal APril).
> 
> ...


Torn knee and jacked shoulder, any more injuries that you are not telling us about?  Hows the balls?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

LOl,

Yes they are mounting up mate :boohoo: I have sore wrists too  won't tell ya from what  just think static press up position for about 40 mins   have to use straps for everything.

It won't keep me outta the gym tho!!

SD


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

GoldenArrow said:


> inzernet.com, best in the world.


Sometimes I wonder if my messages appear on other peoples pcs....


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

That boys is a picture of the best knee wraps on the market, those wraps produce big squats. I replace my wraps every year for meets, I have one pair for training and another set for competition. I normaly wrap the right leg clockwise and the left leg anticlockwise. I start wrapping the knee at the bottom of the knee joint and work my way up until the wrap is covering the bottom of my thigh, then I wrap back down until Ive covered the bottom of the knee again. Ive seen a lot of lifters wrap different to me with like a criss cross pattern, il speak with some of the boys in the gym and find some different variations


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Crossover style: http://www.powerlifting.ru/files/namotka/cross.avi

Normal style: http://www.powerlifting.ru/files/namotka/spiral.avi


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GoldenArrow said:


> Sometimes I wonder if my messages appear on other peoples pcs....


No they dont. I never saw this eather.......lol.



GoldenArrow said:


> Crossover style: http://www.powerlifting.ru/files/namotka/cross.avi
> 
> Normal style: http://www.powerlifting.ru/files/namotka/spiral.avi


I didn't see this eather.  Even though it is a good post. 

Do they put the wraps on as tight as the avi's that I just watched?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

GoldenArrow said:


> Crossover style: http://www.powerlifting.ru/files/namotka/cross.avi
> 
> Normal style: http://www.powerlifting.ru/files/namotka/spiral.avi


These links would probably be really useful but my media player says it can't find the right codec for them 

Thanks for trying all the same.

Chris, you mentioned starting below the knee and working your way up clockwise (right leg) to the thigh and then down again.

I am guessing you must put them under a lot of tension to stretch them far enough to do this as my wraps get to my thigh and thats about it atm.

Thanks

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The guy putting the straps on, put them on so tight you would need weight to do a squat.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ha ha, tighter the better mate. I stretch the wraps as much as possible, what length are your wraps?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies.

Does anyone know where you can get the Inzer black/red ones from in the UK? I tried to buy them from the inzer site in the US, and the SHIPPING alone was $26 (which for a $22 item is crazy!).

Other than that, which of the Titan ones that Pullum sell are the best? Are any of those IPF legal?

And finally, is it mandatory to wrap around a bare leg, or can you wrap them over the top of a tracksuit?


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

WTF! The shipping on the inzer wraps should be 6 dollars!

Tracksuit! If you mean in training you can do what you like..


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

10 dollars shipping from this site i think..

http://liftinglarge.com/


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

b.p.sports mate. based in leamington spa, the guy that sells the equipments name is Dennis Unit, hell of a nice bloke. He also runs the International powerlifter magazine. Im sure he keeps powerlifter usa magazine in stock, good read.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Do you use the 2m or 2.5m wraps?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

2.5 m mate, prefer the longer knee wrap.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

2.5.

more support, but you gotta see if the comp will allow a 2.5 2m is a safe bet all round


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

chris jenkins said:


> ha ha, tighter the better mate. I stretch the wraps as much as possible, what length are your wraps?


I dont use them.

That is tight. I couldn't imagine. By the time you got done putting the second wrap on you would want the first one taken off for circulation.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

No pain No gain


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

big, who did you buy from???

cos ive just ordered some for myself, and somehow they sold the last one the same day????!!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

big pete said:


> big, who did you buy from???
> 
> cos ive just ordered some for myself, and somehow they sold the last one the same day????!!!!


I am going to buy from BP Sports. I haven't bought them yet - I'm sending the money tonight.

So it wasn't me!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ahhh, someone else then. saw your post and thought it couldnt be a coincedence!!!!


----------

